# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλία της Άλις Μίλλερ

## Winston_man_2

http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pag...ersonsid=47190

Έχει διαβασει καποιος κανενα βιβλίο της? Πώς σας φάνηκαν? :confused:

----------


## Winston_man_2

Ξεκινησα να διαβαζω και ειναι αρκετα καλο - εχετε τα υποψην πιστευω κανουνε σε βαθος αναλυση.

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Ξεκινησα να διαβαζω και ειναι αρκετα καλο - εχετε τα υποψην πιστευω κανουνε σε βαθος αναλυση.


Ποιο ξεκινησες να διαβαζεις?

----------


## Θεολόγος

Εχω διαβάσει και τα 4 της που έχουν μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά.
Μιλούν βασικά για την κακοποιηση στην παιδικη ηλικία,αντικτυπο στο παρρόν και τρόποι διαχείρησης της όλης τραυματικής εμπειρίας.
Το καλύτερο κατ'εμέ είναι ''Οι φυλακές της παιδικής μας ηλικίας''!

Είναι αξιόλογα τα βιβλία της!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Εγω γιατι δν τν ηξερα?????
Τεσπα, οταν στριμωξω λιγο χρονο απ την εξεταστικη, θα το χω στα υποψην...

----------


## Winston_man_2

Ελα τωρα το ειδα το μυνημα σου. Διαβαζω τις φυλακες της παιδικης μας ηλικιας. Ειναι το πρωτο της χρονολογικα (μετεφρασμενο). Λογικα θα συνεχισω και με τα αλλα μετα. Ειναι πολυ καλο.

----------


## Θεολόγος

Δυνατότατο βιβλίο!Και'γω με αυτό άρχισα!

----------


## mstrouf

εμένα πάντως με νευρίασαν.. 
όχι τόσο "οι φυλακές της παιδικής μας ηλικίας" 
απόσπασμα:

Πολλοί άνθρωποι αναγκάστηκαν, όταν ήταν παιδιά, να μάθουν να κρύβουν πολύ επιδέξια τα συναισθήματα, τις επιθυμίες και τις ανάγκες τους προκειμένου να ικανοποιήσουν τις προσδοκίες των γονέων τους και να κερδίσουν την "αγάπη" τους.
Ως ενήλικες μπορεί να κυνηγούν την επιτυχία, έχουν όμως ταυτόχρονα μια υποβόσκουσα αίσθηση ότι δεν αξίζουν τίποτα. Χωρίς ποτέ να τους έχει επιτραπεί να εκφράσουν τα πραγματικά τους συναισθήματα, και έχοντας χάσει την επαφή με τον αληθινό τους εαυτό, εκδραματίζουν τα καταπιεσμένα σναισθήματά τους με επεισόδια κατάθλιψης ή καταναγκαστικής συμπεριφοράς, ή ακόμα και με ιδέες μεγαλείου. Στη συνέχεια, με τη σειρά τους, μεταφέρουν αυτή την κληρονομιά της καταπίεσης στα δικά τους παιδιά. Αυτό το σπαρακτικό και οξυδερκές βιβλίο είναι ένα πρώτο βήμα για την ανακάλυψη των αναγκών μας και της δικής μας αλήθειας στην προσπάθειά μας να ξεφύγουμε από αυτό το φαύλο κύκλο.

αλλά "το σώμα δεν ψεύδεται ποτέ"
αποσπασμα:

Το σώμα δεν ψεύδεται ποτέ... Όταν αρρωσταίνουμε, όταν υποφέρουμε από κατάθλιψη, όταν υποκύπτουμε στη νευρική ανορεξία ή σε κάθε είδους εθισμό από ουσίες... μαίνεται μέσα μας μια εσωτερική διαμάχη ανάμεσα σ' αυτό που αισθανόμαστε και σ' αυτό που θα θέλαμε να αισθανθούμε. Από τη μία πλευρά, υπάρχει το σώμα μας, που διατηρεί ακέραιη την ανάμνηση της προσωπικής μας ιστορίας, και ιδιαίτερα της κακομεταχείρισης που ενδεχομένως έχουμε υποστεί από τους γονείς μας στην παιδική μας ηλικία και, από την άλλη, είναι το πνεύμα μας και η επιθυμία μας - σύμφωνα με τις επιταγές της Ηθικής και της παραδοσιακής διαπαιδαγώγησης - να αγαπούμε και να τιμούμε τους γονείς μας, ό,τι κι αν έχει συμβεί, ακόμη κι αν μας κακομεταχειρίζονταν. 

Το βιβλίο τούτο αναλύει με πολλά και ποικίλα παραδείγματα - αρκετά από τη ζωή μεγάλων συγγραφέων - τις επιπτώσεις, κάποτε δραματικές, αυτής της διαμάχης, αλλά και τους λόγους για τους οποίους, σήμερα, υπάρχει ακόμα ελπίδα.

Όχι, δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να παραμένουμε «καλά» παιδιά, εάν οι γονείς μας μας έχουν βλάψει και εάν εξακολουθούν να χρησιμοποιούν τον συναισθηματικό εκβιασμό.

Ναι, σε μας εναπόκειται να δώσουμε τη δέουσα προσοχή στα προειδοποιητικά σήματα που μας στέλνει το σώμα μας.

Ναι, στο τέλος αυτού του δύσκολου δρόμου που έχουμε να διανύσουμε προκειμένου να επανεξετάσουμε την ιστορία της σχέσης μας με τους γονείς μας, μπορούμε να βρούμε την πραγματική εσωτερική γαλήνη και ελευθερία.

----------


## Θεολόγος

Γιατί σε νευρίασαν;

----------


## Lacrymosa

> Γιατί σε νευρίασαν;


Ναι κ εγω αυτο δν καταλαβα, αμα θελει ας μας εξηγησει.. Μαλλον τα αποσπασματα ηταν ο προλογος των 2 βιβλιων αντιστοιχα, ε?

----------


## mstrouf

sorry, δεν ειχα δει τις ερωτησεις..
ναι αποσπασματα απο τα βιβλια ειναι.
να με νευριασαν, γιατι η απαντηση στα ψυχολογικα προβληματα του καθενος, δεν ειναι καραμελα που πιπιλιεται κ με θυμωνει η σταση των "ψυχοτετοιων" που βγαζουν ενα πορισμα, χωρις να εμβαθυνουν σε καθε περιπτωση που οντως ειναι διαφορετικη. η απορια μου μετα απ' ολα αυτα ειναι, εφοσον καλως διαπιστωσαμε οτι τα παιδικα τραυματα ειναι η πηγη των προβληματων μας,η λύση (αποτελασματικη λυση!) υπηρξε ποτε;

----------


## Derovema

propecia vente sumycin propecia minocin kamagra vente minocin en ligne priligy vigora seroquel lyrica cialis achat levaquin en ligne indocin neurontin flomax vendita lioresal cytotec seroquel lioresal

----------


## iqra786

Το να κάνεις ό,τι σου αρέσει είναι ελευθερία.

----------


## deleted-member30-03

μεχρι κι απ'το πακισταν ηρθαν να μας διαφημισουν τα blog τους, τα φαρμακα και τα ναρκωτικα τους. ενα φιλτρακι για να σταματησει αυτη η διαδικτυακη πρεζεμπορια δε μπορει να μπει ?

----------


## aeolus74

> Εγω γιατι δν τν ηξερα?????
> Τεσπα, οταν στριμωξω λιγο χρονο απ την εξεταστικη, θα το χω στα υποψην...


Θα σου πρότεινα "το σώμα δεν ψεύδεται ποτέ" Αναφέρεται και στην νευρική ανορεξία ως αποτέλεσμα παιδικής κακοποίησης .... πιστεύω ότι θα το βρείς ενδιαφέρον

----------


## aeolus74

> sorry, δεν ειχα δει τις ερωτησεις..
> ναι αποσπασματα απο τα βιβλια ειναι.
> να με νευριασαν, γιατι η απαντηση στα ψυχολογικα προβληματα του καθενος, δεν ειναι καραμελα που πιπιλιεται κ με θυμωνει η σταση των "ψυχοτετοιων" που βγαζουν ενα πορισμα, χωρις να εμβαθυνουν σε καθε περιπτωση που οντως ειναι διαφορετικη. η απορια μου μετα απ' ολα αυτα ειναι, εφοσον καλως διαπιστωσαμε οτι τα παιδικα τραυματα ειναι η πηγη των προβληματων μας,η λύση (αποτελασματικη λυση!) υπηρξε ποτε;


Εάν διαβάσεις τα βιβλία της θα δεις ότι αναφέρεται και στο θεραπευτικό κομμάτι. Εξάλλου η Miller υπήρξε και η ίδια κακοποιημένη ως παιδί, οπότε αυτά που γράφει δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα μόνο έρευνας αλλά και προσωπικού βιώματος.

----------


## Piece Of Mind

> http://www.biblionet.gr/main.asp?pag...ersonsid=47190
> 
> Έχει διαβασει καποιος κανενα βιβλίο της? Πώς σας φάνηκαν? :confused:


εχω διαβασει το οι φυλακες της παιδικης μας ηλικιας,καλο ειναι αλλα δεν τρελαθηκα κιολας,εχει προχωρησει η ψυχ και νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο ξεπερασμενη.

----------


## Lena01

Βλέποντας αυτό το thread, διάβασα "το σώμα δεν ψεύδεται ποτέ" και μού άρεσε πάρα πολύ!
Λέει αλήθειες που δύσκολα ακούμε...
Σίγουρα από τα βιβλία που θα μου μείνουν στη σκέψη...

----------

